# Linux  Claener nutzen oder lieber lassen ?



## colormix (22. März 2019)

ich habe mir das runter geladen , meine Frage an die Experten die es hier kaum gibt,
kann dmait was kaputt machen  in Linux oder kann man das unbedenklich nutzen ,
ich habe es erst mal vorsichtshalber nur so eingestellt, das Temp Files und Fehler Log Dateien gelöscht werden .


----------



## DJKuhpisse (23. März 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> ich habe mir das runter geladen , meine Frage an die Experten die es hier kaum gibt,
> kann dmait was kaputt machen  in Linux oder kann man das unbedenklich nutzen ,
> ich habe es erst mal vorsichtshalber nur so eingestellt, das Temp Files und Fehler Log Dateien gelöscht werden .



Welche Software hast du von wo auf welche Distribution geladen?


----------



## colormix (23. März 2019)

Über das Linux Software Center wo auch immer  eine Beschreibung der Tools und Programme so wie User Bewertungen angegeben ist ,
das Software Center unter Linux ist so ähnlich aufgebaut wie das  Google Play.


----------



## Plasmadampfer (23. März 2019)

Nur erfahren selbst Hand anlegen ist sicher, sonst lackst Du schnell Alimente


----------



## colormix (23. März 2019)

Das Forum  hat leider wieder ein mal einen Doppel Beitrag erzeugt  das habe ich leider nicht gemerkt sorry 
  das Thema hier kann  man ganz löschen 

hier geht es weiter   und es geht nur ausschließlich 
um Linux    Claener und das von mir genannte Linux Tool.
Linux  Claener BleachBit nutzen oder lieber lassen ?

Hier bitte nicht mehr posten das wird zu unübersichtlich.


----------



## Plasmadampfer (24. März 2019)

So viele Programmierer es gibt, soviele Softwarearchitekturen gibt es. Die eine Software speichert "I was here" in der Registry, eine andere Software trägt sich in Systemordnern ein oder versucht es zumindest. Richtig sauber implementiert ist eine Software nur dann, wenn die ihren eigenen Ordner benutzt, die Bibliotheken mit OpenCount auf + 1 setzt und wenn der Anwender die Software beendet, den OpenCount -1 für die Library dem Betriebssystem meldet. Wenn OpenCount einer Bibliothek auf 0 steht, dann kann der Kernel die Chunks im Speicher freigeben. Da Heckenpenner sowas gerne vergessen zu implementieren laufen Timer auf den Librarys, Anwendung X benutzt keine Rechenzeit mehr, der WIXXER hat vergessen sich abzumelden, Semaphoren = Ampeln. Dann jaucht der Kernel der Anwendung eine Hiobsbotschaft, melde dich oder ich schauffel die Ressourcen frei. Jau, die App hat Fahrerflucht begangen. Beim Startup Code sind die noch fleissig, beim Exit Code nach denen die Sintflut.




Keine Cleaner Software der Welt berücksicht all die ganzen verschiedenen Implementationen und löscht dann mitunter auch Informationen, woran die Cleaner Software Alte Schmiede nicht einmal in den kühnsten Träumen dran gedacht hat.


----------



## tt7crocodiles (27. März 2019)

Es wundert mich, dass jemand noch auf den arroganten und ignoranten Voll***** reagiert und das auch noch friedlich... vorallem wenn der schon mit "meine Frage an die Experten die es hier kaum gibt" anfängt...


----------

